# What are you buying at Hamm ?



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

I'll be looking for boa morphs and locales : victory:


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

corn and royal morphs maybe geckos :lol2: depends on what I see first


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

we will be gettign hopefully lol

mack snow
leachies
cresties
mossys
red gargoyle
baanded geckos
milkk snake
cornsnake
hog nose
sorted


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

What ever we see that we fancy  

Or what ever the missus allows me to get lmao.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Boa Morphs for the OH, Hogg Island Boas & Corn Snakes for me, and then perhaps anything a little different/unusual as long as it's CB


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehee


Diablo said:


> What ever we see that we fancy
> 
> * Or what ever the missus allows me to get lmao*.


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Athravan said:


> Boa Morphs for the OH, Hogg Island Boas


You'll have to be very quick to buy a hogg island boa, because after 5 minutes I'm there probably there won't be any left :crazy:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Dexter said:


> You'll have to be very quick to buy a hogg island boa, because after 5 minutes I'm there probably there won't be any left :crazy:


They were one of the most common boas around at the last EU show I went to (where I bought 2) so i'm not really worried about supply on those  I must have counted at least 50 of the things


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

That's good news, although I'm very picky, I'm always worried about crosses :roll:

But anyway, I will be looking to get at least a pair if they are at good prices : victory:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Female Southern Scrub
Timor Python
possibly a pair of Mollendorfs if any CB


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

Ill be getting anything I cant get in the UK for a decent price!


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

If I'm going, I'll be looking for interesting Blood Pythons, maybe some Ball Pythons.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

dont htink i will be going to tthe next one.. shame, but probably will for september tho


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

monitors for me. does anyone know if there are many monitors there. everyone seems to want snakes or geckos.


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

i'm lookin for a pair or maybe a trio of dwarf boa's cant have anything too big Oh wont let me


----------



## the keeper (Dec 16, 2007)

two cal kings and a good look at what's there if the equipment is cheaper than uk then may be the rest of the stuff to finish my vivs : victory:


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

burms and retics for me.
how many depends on how many of my other snakes I sell first to make room.


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

If everything goes to plan like my dad actualy getting the bus :roll: and I get my spare room then I'll be picking up a young bosc monitor :mf_dribble:.


----------



## pjlucy (Dec 7, 2007)

how does everyone get their new reptiles home??
:crazy::crazy:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

I really wanna go at some point this year! though i may go to houten instead. i would be looking for boa morphs if/when i do go!

Alex


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

pjlucy said:


> how does everyone get their new reptiles home??
> :crazy::crazy:


in the back of the coach - or if you drive in the back of your car


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i just wish i was going.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

go  we were umming and areing... then decided - we'll just go!! even if we dont buy anythign its great experience


linda.t said:


> i just wish i was going.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

don't forget my pressie :flrt:a little gargoyle maybe.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe at the end of this year - maybe next year ill have some 


linda.t said:


> don't forget my pressie :flrt:a little gargoyle maybe.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> hehe at the end of this year - maybe next year ill have some


just make sure u tell me first when u have some.


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

pjlucy said:


> how does everyone get their new reptiles home??
> :crazy::crazy:


I'm going on a bus with some other 50 keepers, so we are all bringing them back by bus :crazy:


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

I've been contacting breeders in the continent to ask for price lists for Hamm, and so far I've been very disappointed. Prices I received so far are not only expensive but more expensive than what I'd pay in the UK.

Fair enough that it's very likely they are just gobbling and at the shwo they might charge half of their prices, but it's a bit stupid.

Obviously if you're contacting a breeder and asking for Hamm price list, it's what they expect to sell the animals at the show.

But I had this argument before, and people seem to love that breeders act in this way, so that they can have a feeling that they bought an animal for half of the original price.

I've seen breeders in this forum who have posted their price list for shows, using the right price they were gonna charge, and I find it a lot more professional if you ask me. But no problem, let's keep wasting time contacting the breeders some 20 times, until they tell you the price they want.


----------



## becka (Jul 10, 2007)

nothing coz i cant go:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

becka said:


> nothing coz i cant go:bash::bash::bash:


Take your daughter along, she will love it :crazy:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I am after an Albino Boa and a few corns........well quite a few corns actually....:no1:


----------



## becka (Jul 10, 2007)

Dexter said:


> Take your daughter along, she will love it :crazy:


:lol2: if i had a passport i probably would! but it got nicked:bash:


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Palmanda said:


> I am after an Albino Boa and a few corns........well quite a few corns actually....:no1:


I'll be looking for sharp albino ... what strain are you after ?


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Dexter said:


> I'll be looking for sharp albino ... what strain are you after ?


probably a sharp......maybe we could get a deal for 2?


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah, I've been contacting breeders here and there but so far I've struggle to find a good price:roll:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Dexter said:


> Yeah, I've been contacting breeders here and there but so far I've struggle to find a good price:roll:


probably get the best price on the day.......as soon as they know we are coming from the U.K I am sure the price goes up.....:bash:


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Palmanda said:


> probably get the best price on the day.......as soon as they know we are coming from the U.K I am sure the price goes up.....:bash:


You're probably right. Maybe I should say I'm a poor brazilian bloke who just happened to live in the UK, when I ask for price lists :crazy:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Dexter said:


> You're probably right. Maybe I should say I'm a poor brazilian bloke who just happened to live in the UK, when I ask for price lists :crazy:


I can get away with being an Ozzie......may try that one......:whistling2:


----------



## the keeper (Dec 16, 2007)

hi im after a pair cals lampropeltis getula has any one got a rough id on prices at ham thanks


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

becka said:


> :lol2: if i had a passport i probably would! but it got nicked:bash:


Someones going around saying they are Becka, how do we know your the real person and your not the one who nicked the passport???? Or did you swap it for reptiles I did


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

I dont think I am going to go, but I have a few mates who are willing to pick me up what I want.. So far that includes:- 

1.1 Patternless Fat Tail (Hemitheconyx caudicinctus)
4 Barking Geckos (N.milli) - may get them before Hamm though, as I have been given a great price!

Hopefully some Aeluroscalabotes felinus, few Rhac species and a couple of Leopard Geckos.. 

Depending on money, maybe more. I may even still go yet! :lol:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm just stocking up on interesting live food colonies. worth the trip if you keep dartfrogs etc.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

will have to be boa locality and morphs




luke


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

I don't think we'll be buying until summer TBH.

either way it'll be royals and retics.

Mason


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

if we could go I'd be looking for Khulis. I cant find any CB's here!  but we wont be going lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

but me and graham will be on the look out for you 


Reiyuu said:


> if we could go I'd be looking for Khulis. I cant find any CB's here!  but we wont be going lol


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

I'd be looking for a nice hogg island boa, and maybe a ETB. But like reiyuu said, we cant go this year.


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> but me and graham will be on the look out for you


you guys are superstars!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol 


Reiyuu said:


> if we could go I'd be looking for Khulis. I cant find any CB's here!  but we wont be going lol





Reiyuu said:


> you guys are superstars!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

oh yeah.... currywurst. cant go to hamm and not buy currywurst. i pretty much go so i can smoke in the bar.


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

what were hog islands going for at last show, the ones i saw last march were quite expenisive tbh
im going for ackies mainly and what ever else takes my fancy


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

I'll be looking at Royals, Hoggies, GTP and various rat snakes.
Won't be spending much though. Bugger.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Robbie said:


> I'll be looking at Royals, Hoggies, GTP and various rat snakes.
> Won't be spending much though. Bugger.


If its GTP's you want then look for Dennis Kusch. he is usually at the march show. very cheap and his chondros are amazing.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm writting his name down. Care to interest me further?


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

I am getting one of these beautys


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

cool a three headed snake


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

i want 3 or 4 snakes or some tree frogs.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL at Jonny.
Henry I say you should use your distibutors discount and get me an Ivory retic  Just the simple one, I'm not too fond of the super.


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

jonnydotcom said:


> cool a three headed snake


 :lol2: no, it is a new recessive morph.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

argentine_boa said:


> I am getting one of these beautys


what is it?


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> what is it?


It hasn't been named yet but I will tell you how Bob made them.

About 3 years ago, Bob hatched an interesting looking albino from one of the original het females, he then bred them back to it's mother and produced the snakes in the previous picture. He hatched 4 albinos, 2 with the normal pattern and some hets.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

so is it an albino one your getting?


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> so is it an albino one your getting?


Yes. If I can afford it I will try and get a het too.


----------



## ultimate_boides (Nov 18, 2007)

Im going, GTP's scrubs and nice morelia are on my shopping list : victory:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

argentine_boa said:


> Yes. If I can afford it I will try and get a het too.


awesome, bet you get a nice discount though:no1:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah i bet he nearly gives them to you.....:lol2:

You've got quite a big collection of snakes now!! You planning on being the English Bob Clark???


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I'd like to get a gotty ornamental, but might as well look for a dodo or a yeti or maybe a unicorn!!!


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Anyone got any idea how much a baby/young Bosc will cost at HAMM???


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

No idea what i'll be getting to be honest. Well im hoping i still get to go.
I wouldn't mind getting myself one or a pair of hogg island boas.
Or maybe some other leopard gecko morphs?
maybe different species of steno.
who knows!

i've got a couple spare vivs.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

never been 2 hamm but for a price on a bosc cant be that much my local shop sells them for £40

daniel


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

lukendaniel said:


> never been 2 hamm but for a price on a bosc cant be that much my local shop sells them for £40
> 
> daniel



I dont think boscs would go for too much either.
Just don't get carried away with buying a whole load of them! : victory:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

yeh lol. these boscs were cheap so i thought i would buy 10 lmao. not sayin u will/would just thought it sounded funny.

daniel


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

lukendaniel said:


> yeh lol. these boscs were cheap so i thought i would buy 10 lmao. not sayin u will/would just thought it sounded funny.
> 
> daniel


Lol you never know. Could just picture someone coming home with 10 hatchling boscs. And suddenly realizing they haven't got anywhere to put them


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

well probably been done before and will probably be done again. so the moral to this story is:- dont buy 10 boscs at hamm.

daniel


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

lukendaniel said:


> well probably been done before and will probably be done again. so the moral to this story is:- dont buy 10 boscs at hamm.
> 
> daniel



Probably the same for burms too! lol


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

and or even worse imo if they sell em iguanas. tut tut

daniel


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

lukendaniel said:


> and or even worse imo if they sell em iguanas. tut tut
> 
> daniel


 Lol yeah. Crazy stuff.I cant wait! my first non English reptile show :d


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Dirtydozen said:


> what were hog islands going for at last show, the ones i saw last march were quite expenisive tbh
> im going for ackies mainly and what ever else takes my fancy


It's funny you mentioned hogg boas, because they are one of my favourite locales, and I will be looking for them as well.

I was a bit disappointed though, everytime I came across a site of a breeder in Europe, they were indeed expensive. In most cases more expensive than hypos, and hypos were about the same price as you get here.

Unless they surprise me by bringing the prices really down for the show, I will be very frustrated. I'll definitely not pay the price I'd pay here, because that would defeat the whole purpose of going there :roll:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

The last show I went to myself was Houten Oct, prices on Hogg Islands were from 150 to 250 E depending on the breeder, size, and quality and there were at least 6 - 8 differen tables with them on, exhibiting what appeared to be whole clutches. The only problem is that if animals are 07s they are now considered either grown on or yearlings, and it will be a little bit early for 08s - although entirely possible in March that 08s will be available. It's the Sept/Oct shows that will no doubt be flooded with the things bringing the price down.


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm going for some small boa's but aint sure which 1's to get, what kinda prices am i lookin at??


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

Im going for some royal morphs, may be a boa, a dwarf retic/burm and a mack snow leopard gecko for my brother.


----------

